# Blazing Blizzard options



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all.. i got my first leopard gecko yesterday (blazing blizzard female:no1 what morphs could i cross her with? i was wondering because blazing blizzards are a combination morph they will need to be bred to another blazing blizzard to create BBs(lets called them that now lol) or could i cross them wit other morphs to create somthing cool>

Many thanks Ryan...: victory:


----------



## *Lee* (Oct 12, 2008)

you could use a raptor, introducing the eclipse gene to eventually make diablo blancos, that is as long as you have a tremper blazing, or an ember if your really daring. The odds of making a diablo from a triple recessive het. is 1 in 64 even more when you consider how difficult the blizzard trait can be to introduce to other morphs


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

As above you could breed to raptor het blizzard which could make diablo blancos.

You could breed to another bb to make more bb's.

You could breed to anything tremper really (providing your bb is tremper which it most likely is)


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Like said a raptor het blizzard will give some nice morphs to work with or you could use a Mack snow tremper.

Phil


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

what would i get if i breed her to a tremper albino?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

clownbarb1 said:


> what would i get if i breed her to a tremper albino?


tremper albino het blizzard.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> tremper albino het blizzard.


Where could i go from there?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

clownbarb1 said:


> Where could i go from there?


I wouldn't start with just a tremper. You can pick up a Mack snow tremper or a raptor for almost the same money. These will give you a better variety of hatchlings.

Phil


----------



## Nami (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe you should just keep an eye on whats for sale in a reachable distance, then run your gecko and the gecko you have your eye on in the morph calculator. See if you like the outcome


----------

